# Diode v. Targa v. Flux DM



## Kenai

So in my hunt to find the right bindings for my upcoming freeride board I ordered these three bindings. Tonight I spent a bunch of time trying them on just on the living room floor. I wasn't sure I would be able to make a decision based solely on this test, but I was wrong. Here was my evaluation:

*Toe strap*
T1: Flux & Targa (Flux is oddly hard plastic, but bomber fit; Targa also wraps really solidly)
3: Diode (doesn't come close to fitting the shape of my toe and doesn't mold well when it doesn't fit)

*Ankle Strap*
T1: Flux & Diode (honeycomb/hammock straps rock)
3: Targa (still by far the most comfortable padded strap I've ever felt - it was really nice)

*Buckle function* (on/off ease and ratcheting ease)
1: Diode 
2: Flux (close second - it works very smoothly but it has a few more moving parts)
3: Targa (distant third - the buckles just do not release well at all under pressure and I had to really crank the release lever to get it off. It was actually painful at times with bare hands.)

*Buckle/strap pressure*
T1: Flux & Targa
3: Diode (here is what I realized - the Burton buckles are awesome in function, but they are really thick. The ratchet strap goes in to the buckle higher than the other buckles with a significant gap between the ratchet strap and the ankle strap. This means that when you start to tighten the buckle down, the end of the strap with the buckle levers down into the boot and causes a major pressure point. On both the toe and ankle strap as I reached the end of the tightening the buckle folded into my boot. I checked my '13-'14 Cartels, some Now IPOs, and the other two bindings and the ratchet straps on all of them go into the buckle much more flush with the ankle strap. Perhaps this is not an issue for different size feet, but with my size 7s in the small Diode it was definitely noticeable.)

*Quality Appearance*
T1: Diode & Targa (different looks, but both feel well made. The Targa is much beefier than the Diode but it feels like nice metal and finish. This Diode is simpler and more plastic but feels nice.)
3: Flux (the plastic just seems cheaper to me. I don't actually doubt the quality based on the input from people here, but it does not have the same apparent level of finish as the other two.)

*Cost*
1: Targas (on sale for approx. $185)
T2: Diodes (sale) and Flux (Amazon) I was able to get for about $290. 

*Intangibles*
* Both the Targa and the Diode have features that help keep the straps out of the way for ease of entry. I really like that feature.
* Both the Diode and the Flux are very light weight. The Targa is noticeably heavier.
* EDIT: The Diode does *not* have auto cant foot beds.
* Targas come with a separate foot bed with a 2.5 deg. cant. I believe they also make a 3.5 deg. foot bed you can get separately.
* I like the Stale (red/black) color way of the Targas. Both the Diodes and the Flux are pretty boring, though admittedly black/gray goes with everything.

*Result: Flux DM!!!!!* <-- shoutout to @Mizu Kuma for his recommendation. The Flux has good buckles and very good comfort on the straps. Considering the flaws in the other bindings, those considerations won out.

The Diodes I ruled out because of the buckles levering into my boot. I initially thought based on the appearance and Burton's reputation for service that I would go with the Diodes, but the pressure on the boot was really apparent and that mattered more to me than any other factor in favor of the Diodes. The Targas I ruled out because of the terrible release mechanism. If the buckles were better it would have been a much harder decision. I would really like to have the option of the cant and I liked the adjustability of the binding, including the feature that keeps the straps out of the way. The weight would have been a factor that might have still made me choose a different binding, but the crappy buckle release was the driving consideration.


----------



## linvillegorge

Honestly, I think if most people did what you did and straight up compared Flux vs. *insert whatever here*, most people would be riding Flux. Other than my Burton Malavitas, every other binding I own right now is a Flux. The next binding I buy will be a Flux. The binding after that will almost certainly be a Flux. I'm pretty much done even looking at other bindings at this point. I always come back to Flux.

I guess the same is true for me and boards. I'm down to nothing but Never Summer and Capita at this point. I acquire other boards, but I seem to never keep them long-term. End up selling them off and adding another NS or Capita.


----------



## Kenai

linvillegorge said:


> Honestly, I think if most people did what you did and straight up compared Flux vs. *insert whatever here*, most people would be riding Flux. Other than my Burton Malavitas, every other binding I own right now is a Flux. The next binding I buy will be a Flux. The binding after that will almost certainly be a Flux. I'm pretty much done even looking at other bindings at this point. I always come back to Flux.
> 
> I guess the same is true for me and boards. I'm down to nothing but Never Summer and Capita at this point. I acquire other boards, but I seem to never keep them long-term. End up selling them off and adding another NS or Capita.


Internet return policies have really made this kind of comparison shopping possible. I've started taking advantage of it more and more to really take the time to compare important purchases (inc. the ever important choice of which jeans from Zappos make my ass look the best :wink.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Awesome @Kenai!!!!! 

Let us know how the on snow test goes!!!!!


----------



## robotfood99

I don't think Diode has the autocant footbed. Also I think it works best when used with certain Burton boots. I can definitely feel the cant when in my Ions and Genesis, less so when in Nikes. 

DMs are awesome bindings. Great choice. Thanks for the informative comparison!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek

God choice on DMs. Flux are still prickly my favorite bindings. 

You'll feel the autocant more with your Ions cause their midsoles also feature autocant.


----------



## F1EA

I almost thought the same about the new Burton toe strap. But when using for riding it's perfect. There's a difference to the old one in that the old one you cam just throw it on and it will fit. The new one is more rubbery and needs to be put where it fits. Once you find where it fits, that's it though. Perfect fit. I hve tried them with my two different 32 boots...

I dont have the pressure problem with it. If you do, you are definitely tightening too much.

Also, no auocant on the Diode base. I have EST though (and not Diode, but Genesis X) so definitely not autocant anyways. But that new est baseplate is amazing. Subtle, but very responsive. Me being old, I guess I'd be fine with the foam one though... to me the spring bed is not make or break.

I'm thinking of getting SF's. Just for the sake of trying different stuff and at the price they're at now.. they look and feel bery well made. But right now I have normal Genesis on my D1 and i gotta say I was pleasantly surprised by how nice they feel on the board.

The bit of weight reduction is worth it with big boards... so i would not have even considered the Targas.

And yeah the Hammock ankle strap (and the new Flux ones) is just the titties. Burton totally NAILED it with that idea. Also the EST hinge is pretty cool.


----------



## Kenai

I tried a lot of adjustments to get the straps on the Diode right and they just don't fit my boot. I still suspect the buckle design is slightly flawed because it is so thick, but I realize it could just be my boot. (I promise it is not over-tightening.)

Here is a picture I took to show the issue. I drew the lines to illustrate the angle at which the ratchet strap is pulling versus the angle the strap is wrapping around my boot. As the buckle tightens, the entire mass inside the angle is pushed into my boot. It wants to make an arc out of that angle, but the base of the buckle is in the way. It happens slightly less with the ankle strap, but it still happens.

With every other binding I checked the thickness of the buckle is so much less that the ratchet strap doesn't make such an extreme angle so as it tightens it is not levering that extra buckle into my boot.


----------



## scotty100

F1EA said:


> I almost thought the same about the new Burton toe strap. But when using for riding it's perfect. There's a difference to the old one in that the old one you cam just throw it on and it will fit. The new one is more rubbery and needs to be put where it fits. Once you find where it fits, that's it though. Perfect fit. I hve tried them with my two different 32 boots...
> 
> .


I did a recent Burton vs Flux showdown too...Malavita vs SF...went with the vitas again cos I got a better deal and knew the M would fit my burton boot size 10 perfectly whereas I'm always hesitant with Flux bindings fitting a size 10 or 10.5 boot. It's either a M or a L and a bit of a pain to get it right. 

However, have to say not loving the new toecap on the Vitas compared to the old one. Can't get the same fit at all...maybe i'll dial it in next season better but kinda disappointed they messed with the old toe cap design which was perfect. The new one nowhere near as good in my initial use with it...

I'll buy Flux next season for sure though...TT probably and see if I can get away with the M. Gonna stick em on my arbor element. :grin:


----------



## linvillegorge

I wear a 10/10.5 too and I can make either M or L Flux bindings work. I generally prefer the fit of the M, but if there's a good deal on a L I won't pass it up.


----------



## F1EA

scotty100 said:


> I did a recent Burton vs Flux showdown too...Malavita vs SF...went with the vitas again cos I got a better deal and knew the M would fit my burton boot size 10 perfectly whereas I'm always hesitant with Flux bindings fitting a size 10 or 10.5 boot. It's either a M or a L and a bit of a pain to get it right.
> 
> However, have to say not loving the new toecap on the Vitas compared to the old one. Can't get the same fit at all...maybe i'll dial it in next season better but kinda disappointed they messed with the old toe cap design which was perfect. The new one nowhere near as good in my initial use with it...
> 
> I'll buy Flux next season for sure though...TT probably and see if I can get away with the M. Gonna stick em on my arbor element. :grin:


Yeah old one was better. I know they send you the old ones if you contact Burton. 

Still the new one fits my boots very well, i just have to "figure out" where to put it on my boots. Whereas the old ones just fell in place.

If EST i get Burton bindigs for sure, or normal inserts... I guess Now or Flux would do. I'm not a big fan of Reflex, although the Genesis have been awesome, but I find the Reflex baseplate steals some response. Or is it in my head?

My issue with Flux is the stiff highbacks... which is the same reason I never bought Diodes either.... but Flux are quality.


----------



## ekb18c

Kenai said:


>



Part of me wants to say that the toe strap it off centered because it has more on the buckle side. Did you try to move it down one more slot on the ladder. 

I have the malavitas from this year and played around with the new toe cap, at first I was confused because it was hard to get it to fit correctly but once I found the sweet spot and correct set up it felt really good. I could not tighten the toe strap anymore and there was no pressure points. 

I personally like the toe straps where it is just one piece of rubber like the new katana toe straps or like the unions.


----------



## Kenai

ekb18c said:


> Kenai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of me wants to say that the toe strap it off centered because it has more on the buckle side. Did you try to move it down one more slot on the ladder.
> 
> I have the malavitas from this year and played around with the new toe cap, at first I was confused because it was hard to get it to fit correctly but once I found the sweet spot and correct set up it felt really good. I could not tighten the toe strap anymore and there was no pressure points.
> 
> I personally like the toe straps where it is just one piece of rubber like the new katana toe straps or like the unions.
Click to expand...

I tried a bunch of different adjusments but they all cause the same levering. As I mentioned it happens with the ankle strap too. They way they fit the boot it is just a matter of physics with that thick buckle. 

I am still going to try a pair of Katanas, but both the Targas and Flux had great toe straps. I'm not sure why Burton tried to make such a form fitting piece when boots are all different shapes.


----------



## joebloggs13

Kenai said:


> I tried a bunch of different adjusments but they all cause the same levering. As I mentioned it happens with the ankle strap too. They way they fit the boot it is just a matter of physics with that thick buckle.
> 
> I am still going to try a pair of Katanas, but both the Targas and Flux had great toe straps. I'm not sure why Burton tried to make such a form fitting piece when boots are all different shapes.


I don't know, but I agree with ekb....it looks like the toe cap is off centre. I also find that when you strap on, you actually have to stretch the cap over your boot before you ratchet up, which makes the soft rubber form over the toe box. I didn't get it right the first time I rode my Diodes. I was thinking like you....this strap doesn't fit my boot!?! WTF. Then tried pressing the rubber down over the boot before tightening, and then it clicked! After that, it felt like the toe strap was part of my boot. I didn't even feel it, hard to describe, but my older Cartels, you can feel the toe strap, but not these. At first when I was riding I kept looking down to see if the toe strap had come off or something, but no...just became part of my boot....same great response. Stopped thinking about it then and just...:snowboard4:


----------



## F1EA

ekb18c said:


> Part of me wants to say that the toe strap it off centered because it has more on the buckle side. Did you try to move it down one more slot on the ladder.
> 
> I have the malavitas from this year and played around with the new toe cap, at first I was confused because it was hard to get it to fit correctly but once I found the sweet spot and correct set up it felt really good. I could not tighten the toe strap anymore and there was no pressure points.
> 
> I personally like the toe straps where it is just one piece of rubber like the new katana toe straps or like the unions.


100%
Also what JoeB says. Once you figure out where it goes, you don't even feel it.

Like i said before, this toe strap you need to figure out where it fits.

Kenai's boots are pretty small, but the photo shows it's off centre and if it pressure points, too tight. As far as the ankle straps, no idea what's the issue, but those are dialed in and perfect.

My two boots fit perfectly and they are both very differently shaped. Also to the small end of the sizing for L. It didn't look like they would, until I figured them out and rode them. When adjusted for riding, they are perfect.



















However, I believe in buying/riding whatever you're stoked with.


----------



## ekb18c

I would say don't try to center the toe cap with it's entirety but rather with the the part that is suppose be centered.

Maybe those bindings are just not good for your boot, who knows. I find the ankle and toe straps to be very comfortable.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Kenai said:


> I tried a bunch of different adjusments but they all cause the same levering. As I mentioned it happens with the ankle strap too. They way they fit the boot it is just a matter of physics with that thick buckle.
> 
> I am still going to try a pair of Katanas, but both the Targas and Flux had great toe straps. I'm not sure why Burton tried to make such a form fitting piece when boots are all different shapes.


The Flux FTM Toe Strap is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Nivek

PS. GenX on a Fish is probably one of the drooliest Burton setups there is. Kudos.


----------



## F1EA

Nivek said:


> PS. GenX on a Fish is probably one of the drooliest Burton setups there is. Kudos.


Yeah definitely try the matchup when you come accross demos/rep or promo event.

Before trying them I was afraid the Gen X would maybe overpower the board; but not at all. They are super responsive, but veeeery smooth and flowy. Added the hinge and overall comfort and it's almost like an extension of your body haha....


----------



## robotfood99

Anyone know where I can score a Gen X reflex in medium these days? Kicking myself for not picking one up...


----------



## SnowDogWax

How is the Flux DS binding....


----------



## linvillegorge

SnowDogWax said:


> How is the Flux DS binding....


Soft. Park binding IMO. Might be able to consider it all-mountain if you simply prefer a softer binding.


----------



## SnowDogWax

linvillegorge said:


> Soft. Park binding IMO. Might be able to consider it all-mountain if you simply prefer a softer binding.


Yep.. thought maybe the DS might be similar to Cartel.


----------



## F1EA

SnowDogWax said:


> Yep.. thought maybe the DS might be similar to Cartel.


No man, closer to a Contact Pro. Enough response that you can take all mtn, but soft.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

The DS is Laterally Soft, so nose to tail you have lots of movement!!!!!

Heel to Toe though, it still remains pretty response by comparison!!!!!


----------



## linvillegorge

You can literally take the DS highback and bend it backward by hand. It's soft, period.


----------



## F1EA

linvillegorge said:


> You can literally take the DS highback and bend it backward by hand. It's soft, period.


Literally... bend it is an understatement. You can literally fold it 

I need to try it because people say it has a lot more response than that highback suggest and i actually like mellow highbacks.... but man, that DS highback is SOFT.


----------



## linvillegorge

It does have more response than you'd think, but it's still a soft binding. If you weigh a buck forty, you can ride it all-mountain. Of you don't, it's a park binding.


----------



## Justin

is it really that soft? i ask flux and they said it was about the same as a vita. I am looking at getting a pair of flux.


----------



## linvillegorge

I've owned both the DS and Malavitas. There's no comparison. The Malavitas are significantly stiffer.

What board do you have?


----------



## Justin

right now a NS revolver, was going to put them on a smokin team though. Would the SF be better? I really didn't like my cartels all that much so if they are stiffer than those i might just have to get another pair of vitas. Oddly enough i like targas...


----------



## ctoma

I used to love Rome bindings, had 390s and Targas but had ratchet issues with both. Nothing like getting ready for your first run at Keystone only to find your toe strap isn't ratcheting. Eventually I worked the ratchets over and over until they held. Post-trip Rome's customer service is excellent, they send replacement ratchets very quickly, but still doesn't remove the bad taste of malfunctioning hardware.

Been riding Union (Force and Atlas) once I got rid of the Rome bindings.


----------



## j029337

Flux bindings are the only bindings I have.
Flux RK, DS and DM.
Only problem with flux is no shock absorption and their bindings are either super soft/flexy or super stiff. But those are really minor when you consider the bindings as a whole.


----------



## joebloggs13

I am a burton guy when it comes to bindings. Own a pair of Cartels, Malavita and Diodes. Awesome bindings...great response, shock absorption and adjustability.


----------

